# Санаторно-курортное лечение



## Soboleva (16 Дек 2009)

Любезно прошу поделиться своими знаниями относительно санаторно-курортного лечения при заболеваниях опорно-двигательного аппарата.
Процедур предлагают много и разных. Но хочется не навредить себе.

Что полезно? А что вредно?

1. Массаж :p
2. Грязевые аппликации (тамбуканская грязь)
3. *Озонотерапия*
4. Магнитотерапия.
5. Душ шарко/Циркулярный душ
6. Подводный массаж
7. Подводная вытяжка
8. *Родон*
9. Родоновые ванны.
Может что-то забыла или не учла, посоветуйте


----------

